# Emergency yet visit for YoYo



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

This a.m. I was sleeping in and Pete wakes me up and says something is wrong with YoYo. He says for about 1/2 hour Yoyo couldn't keep his eyes open and he was just laying down. I observed him for about 2 minutes and took him right in the car to the emergency room. He literally could not keep his eyes open--even if he tried he'd get them open a slit and that was it. And his breathing seemed off.

The vet gave him a thorough check-over and everything appeared to be normal. Of course YoYo had perked up a bit because of all the excitement (car, vet, etc.). They checked his eyes for abrasions. None. It didn't necessarily look like he had conjunctiveitis, but they are treating him for it anyway, just in case. It can't hurt. She said his lower GI tract seemed a little touchy, but it was hard to tell.

So we are home now. He is laying around and eyes squinty. Shut now because he's napping. He had a few bites to eat. It's a complete mystery and I"m worried. They said to watch his appetite in the next 24 hours--and of course to look for diarrhea and vomiting, lethargy, etc.

He was FINE last night. He hasn't been anywhere outside the house in weeks. And I've hardly walked him in a few weeks because we've had so much precipitation/below 0 temps, etc. My dad was over with his malt, that's about it.

Please say a little prayer for him to be ok. And if you have any ideas, please let me know.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Has he had a bath or been groomed recently? I had that happen to Lola once, (just one eye) after a bath. She had an irritated eye. The drops the vet gave cleared it up. And eye injuries are incredible painful, so he would probably not want to open them if they are painful. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am sorry YoYo has something wrong with his eyes!! Hope he will be better soon~~~~


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor baby. Poor Mommy. Get well soon, Yo Yo.
xoxoxooxoxox


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

praying for little yo-yo rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

get better soon Yo-Yo, you are worrying your mom!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 29 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867821


> Has he had a bath or been groomed recently? I had that happen to Lola once, (just one eye) after a bath. She had an irritated eye. The drops the vet gave cleared it up. And eye injuries are incredible painful, so he would probably not want to open them if they are painful. Hope he gets better soon.[/B]


He's neither been bathed or to the groomer lately. He's actually scheduled to go on Jan 9th. He hasn't been in months (I do it myself most of the time). About 10 days/2 weeks ago he had a bath and I trimmed up his legs/pads nails. I haven't even washed his face since last week sometime.

He's still either squinting/eyes pressed shut. It's very concerning and sad...hopefully, if it is the eyes, the ointment we got will help in a day or so.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's such a worry, I hope he is feeling better now.


----------



## doggybow (Nov 7, 2009)

The fact he does not want to eat much is a cause for concern. I would have your vet do a blood panel to make sure all is okay inside. Maltese can be picky eaters but it sounds like he is weak. 

I hope he gets better soon rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd take him for a visit to your local vet and get bloodwork done and a full checkup. He may be pressing his eyes shut because he has a headache or pain in his eyes/head/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry. It's so scary when they aren't well and you have no idea what's wrong. Is he normally a good eater? If so, I think I'd call your normal vet to let them know what's going on since you said he only ate a little. No offense to Emg. Vet clinics, but I've not always heard the best results from emg. vet clinics. I'm thrilled they are there when it's an after hours emg., but always so happy to hear from my regular vet.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My thoughts are with wee little YoYo. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

poor little Yoyo!! Please keep us updated on how he 's doing, you must be so worried!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you, everyone.

The emergency vet is also his regular vet--they have 6 vets that rotate in practice and I always just take the dogs to whatever one is available, including for their wellness checkups. 

He's exactly the same as he was this morning. It's the most bizarre thing. He's eating and drinking now, no problem. Just has his eyes pressed shut at all times and lays around. When get gets up to move he squints them open for a few seconds. I bathed them in warm water. Just so bizarre.

Will keep updating... :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll be praying for YoYo, I hope his eyes feel better soon! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Pam, I'm so sorry to hear this. I can imagine how you must feel. Could he be in pain perhaps and closing his eyes is his way of coping? It seems like if were his eyes, he would perhaps be blinking a lot or rubbing his eyes on the carpet. Maybe he has a tummy ache?

I sure hope whatever it is will be gone soon!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

:grouphug: Sending hugs to Yo-Yo


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

has it been ruled out that he could've gotten into some of the kids/adults candy or other no-no's?

I'm hoping for the best and pleased that someone is able to monitor Yo-Yo today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Pam, it still sounds to me like he is having pain somewhere in his eyes or his head. What about having xrays done?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam - I'm so sorry to hear about YoYo. I can just imagine how you feel. The hardest thing is the not knowing. Thinking and praying for YoYo and checking on updates. I don't have a clue unfortunately. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and praying Yoyo feels better real soon!

It's such a worry when you don't know what's going on. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying Yo-Yo feels better soon.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

It's so worrying when they're not feeling well. I'm happy that he's eating at least. I hope that the problem is something minor and it heals quickly.
Hugs to YoYo.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pam, 
In addition to the ointment ( BTW is that 1or 2x day or 'as.needed?) 
Did the vet do a test for 'dry-eye'?
Did the vet 'flush' the eye to remove any possible 'debris" ( as miniscule as a speck of dust) 
Quincy has had this from time to time.... he was normal range but the very lowest range so vet suggesting I do the 'artificial tears a few times a day and because though not really infected the underside of his eyelids looked a bit inflammed so I was given a tube of anti-inflammatory ointment. Sine this has cropped up a few times the vet feels it's somehow allergy related...likely something 'airborne'.

Have you been using a wood-stove/fireplace just recently?... burning any candles?.... spraying any air-fresheners?... could he have been near by when applying a 'spray-type perfume' ? Anything that was in the air that might have 'drifted down into his eyes?

Back to the woof-stove/fireplace... could he have been laying nearby one and it dehydrated his eyes?... or layed near an air-purifyer?... those 'suck' the polluted air into the unit and if he was laying nearby may have been in it's 'path"?
many years ago our first pooch scared the bejeebers out of me by not being able to open his eyes..in fact what was opened looked like a 'film' over his eyes... turned out she had been laying in front of a fan and fell asleep. her eyes must have been partially opened and the 3rd eyelid had dehydrated while up over the cornea and it coudn't retract until we got it re-hydrated.
This sin't the issue with Quincy.. just happens basivcally after sleeping/napping for any duration...when he awakes, he is squinting to just slits. I put a drop of 'tears' in and cup my hand opver the eye so he closes and allows the lubricant to cover the eye. Within a minute hi's eyes are opened. later I apply the ointment. ( Ointment is 2 x day.. first thing AM and then again at bedtime.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers and hoping YoYo is doing better. Hugs to you both.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We're all joping to hear that YoYo's feeling better and well on his way to healing, whatever the issue is. Keep us apprised, please Pam.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 29 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867934


> Pam,
> In addition to the ointment ( BTW is that 1or 2x day or 'as.needed?)
> Did the vet do a test for 'dry-eye'?
> Did the vet 'flush' the eye to remove any possible 'debris" ( as miniscule as a speck of dust)
> ...


Now that made me think...last night I bought one of those glade scented oil w/ fan things. I always use glade scented oil BUT this is the first time I got one w/ the fan--so it "blows" the scent. I noticed my allergies bothering me last night--I'm allergic to fragrance. Well, I just unpluggled it. The outlet is about 4 1/2 feet off the floor, at least, so it couldn't have landed directly in his eyes, but maybe just the strong scent could be bothering him??

Thanks for all those ideas, thanks so much--I wouldn't have thought of that! Other than the Glade thing, nothing else new--no fireplaces, etc. (I wish!)

I have to apply the ointment 2-3 times per day for 7 days. The vet taught me a TOTALLY INGENIOUS way to apply eye ointment...I'll have to share it sometime. I was always pro-drops instead of ointment until she showed me her method.

His eyes look like heck now and they are shut almost all the time. I'm hoping it's just conjunctivitis. He ate ALL his dinner. Poops are fine. Was rubbing his eyes a bit, especially in the cold snow outside!

Will update!! I'm worried about the poor bug....thanks again :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 29 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867958


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 29 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867934





> Pam,
> In addition to the ointment ( BTW is that 1or 2x day or 'as.needed?)
> Did the vet do a test for 'dry-eye'?
> Did the vet 'flush' the eye to remove any possible 'debris" ( as miniscule as a speck of dust)
> ...


Now that made me think...last night I bought one of those glade scented oil w/ fan things. I always use glade scented oil BUT this is the first time I got one w/ the fan--so it "blows" the scent. I noticed my allergies bothering me last night--I'm allergic to fragrance. Well, I just unpluggled it. The outlet is about 4 1/2 feet off the floor, at least, so it couldn't have landed directly in his eyes, but maybe just the strong scent could be bothering him??

Thanks for all those ideas, thanks so much--I wouldn't have thought of that! Other than the Glade thing, nothing else new--no fireplaces, etc. (I wish!)

I have to apply the ointment 2-3 times per day for 7 days. The vet taught me a TOTALLY INGENIOUS way to apply eye ointment...I'll have to share it sometime. I was always pro-drops instead of ointment until she showed me her method.

His eyes look like heck now and they are shut almost all the time. I'm hoping it's just conjunctivitis. He ate ALL his dinner. Poops are fine. Was rubbing his eyes a bit, especially in the cold snow outside!

Will update!! I'm worried about the poor bug....thanks again :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

My husband just laughed and said "if I just spent $100 b/c he's allergic to Glade scented oil, I'm going to kill you" He's joking, of course. He's just as worried as me.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 29 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867958


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 29 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867934





> Pam,
> In addition to the ointment ( BTW is that 1or 2x day or 'as.needed?)
> Did the vet do a test for 'dry-eye'?
> Did the vet 'flush' the eye to remove any possible 'debris" ( as miniscule as a speck of dust)
> ...


Now that made me think...last night I bought one of those glade scented oil w/ fan things. I always use glade scented oil BUT this is the first time I got one w/ the fan--so it "blows" the scent. I noticed my allergies bothering me last night--I'm allergic to fragrance. Well, I just unpluggled it. The outlet is about 4 1/2 feet off the floor, at least, so it couldn't have landed directly in his eyes, but maybe just the strong scent could be bothering him??

Thanks for all those ideas, thanks so much--I wouldn't have thought of that! Other than the Glade thing, nothing else new--no fireplaces, etc. (I wish!)

I have to apply the ointment 2-3 times per day for 7 days. The vet taught me a TOTALLY INGENIOUS way to apply eye ointment...I'll have to share it sometime. I was always pro-drops instead of ointment until she showed me her method.

His eyes look like heck now and they are shut almost all the time. I'm hoping it's just conjunctivitis. He ate ALL his dinner. Poops are fine. Was rubbing his eyes a bit, especially in the cold snow outside!

Will update!! I'm worried about the poor bug....thanks again :grouphug: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

So glad you unplugged it. Most of those plug in things have formaldehyde in them.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 29 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867960


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 29 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867958





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 29 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867934





> Pam,
> In addition to the ointment ( BTW is that 1or 2x day or 'as.needed?)
> Did the vet do a test for 'dry-eye'?
> Did the vet 'flush' the eye to remove any possible 'debris" ( as miniscule as a speck of dust)
> ...


Now that made me think...last night I bought one of those glade scented oil w/ fan things. I always use glade scented oil BUT this is the first time I got one w/ the fan--so it "blows" the scent. I noticed my allergies bothering me last night--I'm allergic to fragrance. Well, I just unpluggled it. The outlet is about 4 1/2 feet off the floor, at least, so it couldn't have landed directly in his eyes, but maybe just the strong scent could be bothering him??

Thanks for all those ideas, thanks so much--I wouldn't have thought of that! Other than the Glade thing, nothing else new--no fireplaces, etc. (I wish!)

I have to apply the ointment 2-3 times per day for 7 days. The vet taught me a TOTALLY INGENIOUS way to apply eye ointment...I'll have to share it sometime. I was always pro-drops instead of ointment until she showed me her method.

His eyes look like heck now and they are shut almost all the time. I'm hoping it's just conjunctivitis. He ate ALL his dinner. Poops are fine. Was rubbing his eyes a bit, especially in the cold snow outside!

Will update!! I'm worried about the poor bug....thanks again :grouphug: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

So glad you unplugged it. Most of those plug in things have formaldehyde in them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yikes! I had a coupon for a FREE one--came with two viles of oil and the fan plug-in thingy, which I thought was so wonderful, lol.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I really hope YoYo is okay. I'm praying for the little big guy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, poor YoYo! I am so sorry to hear this. I pray whatever the cause, he'll be feeling better soon. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just checking to see how YoYo is doing this evening.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 29 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868046


> Just checking to see how YoYo is doing this evening.[/B]


Hi Sher--thank for checking on us. He is acting totally fine EXCEPT for the eyes!!! The eyes haven't changed a bit all day! The more I've observed him, done some reading, etc., I'm thinking more and more that it's conjunctivitis, but I'm also cautious not to self-diagnose until the medicine hopefully starts to kick in. Tomorrow we will stay the course and if it's not improving by Thurs morning Im calling the vet again. And, of course, if he shows any concerning cymptoms will call asap.

Ollie had conjunctivitis in the past and he did not react like this. So weird. Also, when dogs aren't feeling well, don't they tend to slink off to be alone? He's been his usual, cuddly self. Took a nap in my arms earlier.

Ollie has been SUCH a good boy. He ALWAYS initiates playing with YoYo at night, and if YoYo won't respond, he'll antagonize him until he does. But he's totally leaving YoYo alone.

I feel a little better that it's "only" his eyes right now and everything else seems normal. 

Thanks, guys. It's so great to come here and get the stress out. If I posted this on Facebook, or elsewhere, I know I'd get snarky comments that would make me feel worse. I love knowing you all care so much. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pam, I don't remember how old YoYo is. I do remember he is a rescue, but not the age.

Is the heart okay, and blood work?

Please, give special hugs, to a special rescue. YoYo will be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pam, Bonnie had the squinty eye, too, a couple of days ago. I bought some Natural Tears eyewash and that did the trick. I really hope it's nothing major, and little (big) Yoyo feels better soon.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I sure hope this is nothing serious!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 29 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867959


> My husband just laughed and said "if I just spent $100 b/c he's allergic to Glade scented oil, I'm going to kill you" He's joking, of course. He's just as worried as me.[/B]


This made me laugh out loud because I can imagine my husband saying the very same thing! I realy hope tha YoYo gets better over the evening - what a god idea to unplug the glade thing -it could be what was bothering him. Hugs to YoYo from me and Hunter


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thinking of Yo Yo and hoping his eyes recover quickly! :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pam, we are concerned and hope for an update on YoYo. Sending hugs for you as we know the stress and worry when our babies are sick. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for YoYo.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I hope YoYo eyes are better today....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 29 2009, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868067


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 29 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867959





> My husband just laughed and said "if I just spent $100 b/c he's allergic to Glade scented oil, I'm going to kill you" He's joking, of course. He's just as worried as me.[/B]


This made me laugh out loud because I can imagine my husband saying the very same thing! I realy hope tha YoYo gets better over the evening - what a god idea to unplug the glade thing -it could be what was bothering him. Hugs to YoYo from me and Hunter
[/B][/QUOTE]

Husbands...eh! He acts all tough but he is just as bad as I am (meant to add--Pete kept saying what a good bargain the visit was "$100 for all those tests"--I wasn't going to argue, lol.)

I can't tell how Yodels is yet...when I got up his eyes were open, but after several minutes more squinty. I gave him his medicine. Now he's sleeping.

Deb, the rescue place AND the rescue vet guessed he was around 2 1/2 (Ollie's same age at the time) when we got him. But I'm not convinced--I think he's older. He's due for a healthy check-up in May with MY vet--if I don't think to ask before then, I will for sure then. 

I actually have to go into work for one hour but the family is home. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What an ordeal for YoYo and your family! How is he doing today? Hmm..I also wonder if it's the Glade candle that he is having a reaction to? Hopefully you have good news today that his eyes are improving. Sending get well wishes to sweet YoYo!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope YoYo is feeling better today. I'm not trying to be preachy or anything, but if you are allergic to frangrance, you really should get rid of the Glade stuff. That stuff is very toxic and just throws a bunch of aritificial nastiness into the air. If you really need some air freshners, get some soy candles or essential oils or something less toxic. The Glade air freshners always give me a headache, and I have to deal with them at work. I don't know what it is with the women at work. First they douse themselves in gallons of perfume, then they come to work and want to sit in their offices and inhale toxic air freshners all day... no thanks. :yucky:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

YoYo is on the mend! He at least has his eyes open this afternoon. We will stay the course with his meds. Poor bub. Boy, these pups can sure give us a good scare at times...thanks for all the get well wishes :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what great news!!!! I'm so glad YoYo is doing better!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been watching for an update and that was the one I wanted to see. I'm so glad YoYo is doing better. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo for YoYo!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So glad that Yoyo is feeling better today!!!!! Let's hope that he is 100% better tomorrow


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Came to check on YoYo and so glad to see he has improved today! Hope it continues to clear up at a fast pace!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad things are looking up for Yo-Yo. Poor little guy. 


Tina


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad he's doing better - hugs to him from Sweets and Tess!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am relieved that YoYo's doing a little better. Poor baby and poor parent :wub: I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't the Glade. I'm one of those allergic to fragrance people and I once visited my SIL (now former) who had glade stuff all over and highly scented laundry stuff. My eyes, my nose, a headache, etc. I had to have a chat with her. Thought I was going to die and the next time they were all gone...a breath of fresh air, literally. You should see me at a department store...it's like running an obstacle course trying to get through the perfume dept without being spritzed. :smpullhair:


----------

